# Just Sold Five Prints



## akeigher (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, that just put a smile on my face and made my day.

I just got an order for framed 16"x24" prints of these photos:

1.





Ominous - Bass Harbor Lighthouse, ME

2.




Flame - Antelope Canyon - Page, AZ

3.




Dead Horse Point - Dead Horse Point State Park, UT

4.




Cathedral Rock from Red Rock Crossing - Sedona, AZ

5.




Jordan Pond Sunrise - Acadia National Park, ME


Woohooo!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice.. how did they find you?


----------



## akeigher (Oct 7, 2010)

Through a recommendation and then they went to my website.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Your stuff from Maine is great! I'm HOPING to head over to Acadia and Bar Harbor this weekend.. Any musts? As in places I should go?

I'm not familiar with Bass Harbor.


----------



## Okie Photo© (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## akeigher (Oct 7, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Your stuff from Maine is great! I'm HOPING to head over to Acadia and Bar Harbor this weekend.. Any musts? As in places I should go?
> 
> I'm not familiar with Bass Harbor.



For your typical shots, there are four basic areas.

1) Coastal cliffs (otter cliffs, thunder hole, etc) That faces east and works great in the morning for sunrise.

2) Cadillac Mountain - its the highest point and a great view of sunrise over the Atlantic

3) Jordan Pond - for me this is all about the still water and the reflections.  It works great for both sunrise and sunset

4) Bass Harbor Lighthouse - this is on Mount Dessert Island in the Bass Harbor area.  When you park in the lot, walk down the path on the left of the lighthouse and go down the stairs.  Walk (carefully) out onto the rocks and thats the shot.  I have only been there for sunrise - but it could be a cool silhouette at sunset too.

There are other spots too, but those are my "must hits".  You are also going to be there with some great fall colors - so enjoy that.

My belief with Acadia is that you should pray for bad weather.  Fog, clouds, rain, etc. all make for some amazing shots.

PM me if you want more information.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## HikinMike (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 7, 2010)

holy cow!!! awesome photo.  Going to New Hamshire this weekend, how's inspirational !!!!


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for the response!  I had planned for Cadillac Mountain, but the other stuff sounds great. I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## CNCO (Oct 7, 2010)

im a big fan of 2 n 5


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats.... nice work BTW. 

Do you mind sharing what the prints/framing cost you and what did you sell for ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## timethief (Oct 8, 2010)

good stuff. nice work. love the colors.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome photos, and congratulations on selling them. My favourite here is #4


----------



## akeigher (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, the person just ordered 3 more prints. 

Someone please pinch me.

1.




Desert View - Grand Canyon National Park, AZ

2.




Solomon's Pillars - Timna Park, Israel

3.




Grotto #3 - Rosh HaNikra, Israel

1&2 are going to also be 16x24 prints, but #3 will be a smaller print - probably around 10x15 or something like that.

8 prints to one client.  That is a new record for me.


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 10, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> Congrats.... nice work BTW.
> 
> Do you mind sharing what the prints/framing cost you and what did you sell for ?
> 
> Cheers, Don


 
Perhaps you missed my post ?

Don


----------



## akeigher (Oct 10, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats.... nice work BTW.
> ...


PM me if you want to know.


----------



## ceomom703 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, you do nice work. Love them!


----------

